# What size capacitor for York Unit



## craigroyse

I have a york (or believe it's a york) model # H1CF030S06A Condensor and I need to change the capacitor on the compressor. The old one had no numbers left on it. I tried using my amp meter and testing for ohms and got nothing back. I don't think I'm doing it right so if somebody could maybe explain the process of testing the ohms of a capacitor. I believe it's a 25 uf or 35 uf 370VAC capacitor but not sure which one. What would it hurt if I put the wrong capacitor on it? Somebody please help!


----------



## refermadness

Write down the compressor numbers and cross reference it to the cap size. Some compressors have the size on them as well. I'm assuming you need a comp. cap or a fan cap same goes for that. Good luck getting a cap though but with some investigating you should be alright.


----------



## craigroyse

I found the numbers on the compressor and googled it and it came out to be 35 MFD 370VAC. I'm not sure how to delete the post but it can be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## refermadness

good job mate


----------

